# Need help trying to merge pictures with lightroom



## Pinkyphotography (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi I need help trying to merge pictures together like this didn't know if I could do this in Lightroom or not please help here is a pic of what Im wanting to do


----------



## clee01l (Mar 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  What you are looking at are two different layers merged into the one image.  LR does not do layers.  For that you will need a more sophisticated tool like PhotoShop which even sandwich different parts of different layers into a flattened image.


----------

